# Does Fishbites work at New Jersey sea water temperature?



## jaac (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello, my name's Angela, in live in the northwest coast of Spain, North Atlantic Ocean. One week ago I posted a thread about fishbites sea water temperature efficiency in the Open Forum, but I would like to ask about fishbites sea water temperature efficiency, specifically, in the North Atlantic U.S. coast area (New England, New Jersey, Delaware... etc), since I think this U.S. area or region has the same sea water temperatures as in the northwest coast of Spain. The average sea water temperature in the northwest of Spain coast is between 50F in the winter and 68F in the summer. I bought some Fishbites bags (red ones and blue ones) at Bass Pro Shops in the USA but, I didn't get them yet to test them and, I wanted to know your experiences since don't know anybody in Spain who uses Fishbites. This Fishbites product is not popular here in Spain nor in Europe so I would like to have some input or advices from U.S anglers with experience in the Fishbites baits form this area or region of the U.S.A (North Atlantic U.S. coast).

Well, thank you very much for your inputs, advices and answers.
Nice fishing
Angela


----------



## blue1705 (Feb 22, 2014)

The fishbites that are made to represent blood worms are commonly used from the surf and off piers here. I'm pretty sure they are called bag o' worms or something like that in the red color are the best IMO. They do catch a lot of fish but normally the smaller ones such as spot, croaker and whiting but im not sure what kind of fish are across the ocean.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fishbites work VERY well here in NewJersey waters


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

They work better in warmer water. 70F and above. When the spot are thick in August, I'm never without them.


----------

